# Farve says he wants to move ankle



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

> ...Favre injured his ankle in that game and had surgery on it earlier this summer...
> 
> "After almost nine weeks, *it's not where I would like it to be*, but I'm working at it," he said. "Maybe it never gets to where I want it to be. Forty years old ... three surgeries ... that's all you need to know." - Brett Favre


I'm not sure there is a better place for an ankle. Does anyone know where he's trying to move it to? :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I'm not sure there is a better place for an ankle. Does anyone know where he's trying to move it to? :confused02:


He is talking about how it has healed and how well it is holding up. It is not where he wants it to be in that sense.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He is talking about how it has healed and how well it is holding up. It is not where he wants it to be in that sense.


Good! I'd hate o see him make a big mistake like moving his ankle to his groin area or something.



Sorry for the obviously bad joke :thumb02:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

If i had some vegatables i would be throwing them at you.... BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> If i had some vegatables i would be throwing them at you.... BOOOOOOOOO


Sorry, I was very bored this morning and it struck me funnier than it actually was.


----------

